# noch ein snake klon



## Baboon (8. Jan 2016)

ich habe snake geschrieben mit lwjgl 

hier das repository:
https://github.com/Baboon9/Snake

Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust Verbesserungsvorschläge an meinem code oder allgemein zu machen oder hat Fragen wie ich es gemacht habe.. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, möchte es einfach gerne mal vorführen


----------



## Schmetterhand (9. Jan 2016)

Eigentlich ein nettes Spiel, (schön Plattformunabhängig, trotz lwjgl ) aber eigentlich hättest du das auch genauso mit JavaFx machen können. So als Übungsprojekt für lwjgl geht das ja.


----------



## Sogomn (22. Jan 2016)

Solche Dinge

```
hero.direction = 0;
```
sind immer schwer zu lesen. Definiere doch eine Konstante dafür.


```
public static final int UP = 0;
public static final int RIGHT = 1;
public static final int DOWN = 2;
public static final int LEFT = 3;

//...

hero.direction = LEFT;
```

Oder besser, benutze einen Aufzählungsdatentyp.
Außerdem sind öffentliche Variablen immer so eine Sache.
Gib dem "Hero" doch eine Methode "move(Direction)", bzw. "move(int)". Das liest sich gleich viel besser und bietet mehr Kapselung.


----------

